# Casting Braided Line



## don roberto (May 21, 2010)

I feel pretty stupid asking this, put I braided line on my surf rod and then sliced the crap out of my index finger the first time I cast. I started wearing a glove after that which works OK but my brother in law makes fun of me for doing that. Is there any trick to casting braid without cutting the finger you use to hold the line against the pole when the bail is open during a cast?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

don roberto said:


> .......... you use to hold the line against the pole when the bail is open during a cast?


That may be your problem. I never hold my line clear back to my rod. All you want it to do is keep from spooling off. 

Try just barely hooking your finger.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> That may be your problem. I never hold my line clear back to my rod. All you want it to do is keep from spooling off.
> 
> Try just barely hooking your finger.


+1.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah sounds like your holding the line after you have thrown the line. do what hsif der says, just barely hold it with your finger and let go when you throw it. i use braid also and have never had an issue like yours.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had the same issue. Not as often with my surf rod, the stuff I have on it is so tough, its like rope lol. Mostly with my smaller rods with real light test. I tend to sweat a lot during the summer and my hands get soft in the salt water. Makes for a painful outing!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

If you are cutting your finger on the braid, they got finger gloves just for the index finger. Or you can just tape up your finger.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

it's an acquired feeling and hard to break the mono habit as some of us grew up & were taught. you can also use some clingy ace-wrap type material too.

good advice above for sure.

catch 'em up.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep the line out of the creases of your finger they are easier to cut, middle of the tip. or slap ya a rubberband on that sucker ahead of time.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Tighten your drag all the way before casting then after the cast, reset your drag. It helped for me.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I have fished Braid for years and have never had that problem, as others have said, I think you are holding it to tight.

Kevin


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems like you may he holding on a little tight, and letting go a little late. When the weight slings forward, it will pull some line from your finger no matter how tight you hold it, thus cutting the crap out of your finger. I did this once last year.. Stopped myself at the end of the cast from throwing a 3oz cobia jig, cut my finger almost down to the bone. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used electrical tape on my index finger. It feels strange and makes it harder to hold the line, but it prevents cuts. The lighter the braid, the easier it is to get cut.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

What size pole and lead are you casting? If you're casting 4+ ounces of lead from a 12' surf rod, then tape or a glove may really be necessary. Otherwise, as others suggested, you can change where the line rests on your finger.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

lots of good answers here . For the longest time I was taping my finger,it kept it from being cut, but once in a while it would stick and snap off my weight or lure. I like to throw heavy weights with all the force I can muster. I have been cut so many times it's no fun at all. Lately I have been using a Breakaway cannon. That thing takes some getting used to,but once you figure it out it 's really nice when you're powering 4 and 5oz wieghts with a powerful 131/2' rod. It also taught me how to power out lighter weights with no protection,try this, set the drag at about half way,then after you have opened your bail,make sure there is no slack line between the spool and your finger,then cast


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

*huh?*

Quit using so much lotion on your hands. I hold my braid with it laying across the tip of my index finger and point my finger in the direction I want my line to go when I bring the tip of the rod forward. Never cut my finger on line except hand lining a fish off the pier that the drag would handle. Now I use a net


----------

